# Super simple, super accurate slingshot "rifle"



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay as most of you know this month's Pocket Predator contest is open to people that might like to use a slingshot rifle, as well as wrist braced and hold back devices being allowed... the only restrictions being they must not be benchresting it (must hold it when being shot), and no telescopic sights are allowed.
Iron sights of all kinds are allowed, holographic sights are allowed, red dot sights, and lasers are allowed.

Anyway, I've had a few requests to direct people to where they can get a slingshot rifle or the like... and I've told all so far to check out Jorg's videos and that he also has plans for building most of his devices.
Well, it seems that's not much help to some, and since Jorg isn't posting anymore... I went on ahead and spent about an hour making my favorite type of slingrifle and took a few pictures along the way so you can all see how it was done.

This particular design is one of the simplest yet most accurate designs I've seen or used. With this slingrifle and about 5 minutes of practice I think there's many on here who can pretty readily cut cards and such.

Go ahead and use this design if you like... and I will post it to the shared designs later on as well.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool Bill!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! Shooting vid please?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VERY simple ... Love it!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice, i like the simple trigger, i now have no excuses not to make one


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

fraid I'm not much of a hardware guy, could you tell where you got the toggle clamps?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

never mind did a search and found them...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's really nice, and I suppose you could make a version in wood.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic, simple too


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah guys it's pretty darn simple. The shape, as simple as it seems and is, actually has the same positioning for cheek, shoulder and hands as some $5000 sniper rifles I've handled. So for about $13 in materials ($5 for the large clamp, $2 each for the band clamps which are actually unnecessary, $4 for the steel conduit) and less than an hour's work.... you can have a slingrifle that can easily take small game, can use a variety of elastics that can literally be installed in seconds (great for quick testing of different things) and is extremely quiet.

Yes it can be made from wood. The bottom can be a simple broom stick with either fork mounted or simply flattened and rounded over to shoot a single strip of elastic... actually no fork is even needed. I do recommend that if using straight stick though, to angle it up a little to match the termination angle of the curved conduit I used.

Of course the whole thing can be made even simpler and for less cost by not having a triggering mechanism at all... simply pulling the bands back in line with a stick (thumb up) and consistently releasing at the same point every time can achieve some pretty good results as well.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

This looks like an excellent design - simple, cheap and effective. I'm going to get one of those toggle clamps to play around with. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

the trigger is a smart idea! easy to made!


----------

